# A Question for the Lab People



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Besides the obvious :wink: are there any differences between black, chocolate or yellow labs?

I think the yellows are a little more laid back and chocolates are the most wound up.

Sorry if this question has been asked before. Also sorry if anyone thinks I'm just oke:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

There is no difference IF they come from good bloodlines. Perecntage wise, it's simply easier to find a good black because there are more blacks. There are fewer good chocolates so they're the hardest to come by.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks gonehuntin.

I have a friend who is looking at a litter with all 3 colors and he was wondering. My experience is fairly limited but I basically told him what you said, although I do think chcolates are (or seem to me to be) a little more rambunctious and wingy...again based only on a few chocolate labs that I know from mixed litters.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

color dosnt mean anything.............................

bloodlines, instinct, training, TRAINER


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> There are fewer good chocolates so they're the hardest to come by.


This is very true. Chocolates were bred mostly for the color...through a recessive gene. If you look at most hunt test/FT results, you won't see many chocolates. That doesn't mean you can't find one...look for good parents and the odds will be in your favor.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

kevin.k said:


> color dosnt mean anything.............................
> 
> bloodlines, instinct, training, TRAINER


Exactly.


----------

